# Took a chance.... picked up a 4.42 rider today! Spoiler...... Happy Ending



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

No not that kind of happy ending!!!

So - got a ping with a 4.42 rating (no surge today) and recognized the street as being a fairly affluent but not too stuffy neighborhood. Frankly I accepted the ping because I was bored and curious what this monster would be like.

Drove to the neighborhood..... let him know I arrived. In 1 minute a normal looking guy with a suitcase comes out with a smile and a nice hello. I put his bag in the trunk and we head to RDU.

The conversation comes easily as we settle in. I'm full of curiosity, so I ask him how long he had been using uber (2 years) I also asked him if he had any idea of his rider rating? He didn't - but when I told him it was a 4.42 his reaction was one that let me know that he knew it was kind of low.

He said he travels a lot and uses uber internationally and did recall a few wacko incidents in Manila where he probably was rated a 1 by the driver (which he rated as 1 as well). But stateside, he was at a loss.

And then came the magic words................ "What can I do to increase my rating so drivers won't avoid me"?

Three minutes of valuable and truthful uber insight later and I was dropping him off at the airport.... shaking hands and thanking him for the $5 tip. I don't know the math in this case..... but he isn't a 4.42 anymore!

Was this a case of profiling since I knew the street.... and it was daytime? You bet it was!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

4.42 rating means that he's also a driver. Which means he's a crappy driver. Lol


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> 4.42 rating means that he's also a driver. Which means he's a crappy driver. Lol


Does it mean that my last 40 riders drivers too?even old lady that I picked up last night from train station? Wow

(Sarcasm ofcourse hehe)


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I wasn't aware that in your market you can see x.xx for all pax. In most others market ratings like that means it's the driver.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

We've been seeing two digit numbers here for a few months now for all pax..... He was most definitely not a driver


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Newwber said:


> We've been seeing two digit numbers here for a few months now for all pax..... He was most definitely not a driver


Didn't know sorry


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> 4.42 rating means that he's also a driver. Which means he's a crappy driver. Lol


No, it doesn't.

This forum is full of urban legends and "two digits after the decimal point == driver" is one of them.

I have monitored the protocol extensively and I can tell you that most riders come through with a 3 digit rating (x.yy). The Uber Partner app sometimes rounds these to x.y. It has nothing to do with them being a driver (they aren't).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> This forum is full of urban legends and "two digits after the decimal point == driver" is one of them.
> 
> I have monitored the protocol extensively and I can tell you that most riders come through with a 3 digit rating (x.yy). The Uber Partner app sometimes rounds these to x.y. It has nothing to do with them being a driver (they aren't).


It used to, at least where I am. It changed 3 weeks ago or so.

We still show up as 2 digits to the rider.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> 4.42 rating means that he's also a driver. Which means he's a crappy driver. Lol


Actually it doesn't mean he's a driver months ago it did only drivers would go to second decimal point...but uber changed this over a month ago..now all passengers go to the 2nd decimal point in Los Angeles


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Boy did this thread get sidetracked


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Newwber said:


> Boy did this thread get sidetracked


You did a great job! I once had a news crew from your area in SF for the Super Bowl. Nice folks, and the news girl was pretty too. The one girl who ordered the ride had no idea her rating was 3.5! I told her about it and she said she had only used Uber about 3 times! I kid her about quit riding with her ex-boyfriend Uber driver. Still don't know why her rating is low.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> This forum is full of urban legends and "two digits after the decimal point == driver" is one of them.
> 
> I have monitored the protocol extensively and I can tell you that most riders come through with a 3 digit rating (x.yy). The Uber Partner app sometimes rounds these to x.y. It has nothing to do with them being a driver (they aren't).


About a month or two ago it was that way, though...It sounds like you didn't know this and you're a new driver. Otherwise, you would know that.

At any rate,

@OP

Picking up a 4.42 doesn't mean you will always have a bad experience but dammit you're taking a chance! It's like this. Picking up a 4.42 customer is like kicking a pitbull in the face. The chances of the pitbull biting your foot off is x. It doesn't mean the pit will 100% of the time bite your foot off, but at least some of the time he will. So, by kicking a pitbull (picking up a 4.42) you are taking a chance at having your foot bitten off (crappy experience with no tip).

So, of course you COULD kick a pitbull in the face and be okay, but why chance it?

Moral of the story: Don't kick pitbulls in the face


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> About a month or two ago it was that way, though...It sounds like you didn't know this and you're a new driver. Otherwise, you would know that.
> 
> At any rate,
> 
> ...


Ha. No, not a new driver.

For 6 months this hasn't been true. I don't think it was ever true.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Ha. No, not a new driver.
> 
> For 6 months this hasn't been true. I don't think it was ever true.


Okay, well I guess we have learned something today. All markets are different.

In San Francisco, a rating would mean

4.8 = Normal pax
4.82 = Uber driver taking an Uber as a pax

They recently changed this to wear pretty much everyone has a 4.xx

Although, I still do get the occasional 4.8 which could just be 4.80 but then why not add the zero to make it 4.xx for all! LOL


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> @OP
> 
> Picking up a 4.42 doesn't mean you will always have a bad experience but dammit you're taking a chance! It's like this. Picking up a 4.42 customer is like kicking a pitbull in the face. The chances of the pitbull biting your foot off is x. It doesn't mean the pit will 100% of the time bite your foot off, but at least some of the time he will. So, by kicking a pitbull (picking up a 4.42) you are taking a chance at having your foot bitten off (crappy experience with no tip).
> 
> ...


I don't like pitbulls.......

Here are the things that worked in my favor to help me decide to pick up this pax:

1. It was daytime
2. The likelihood of alcohol playing a role was slim
3. I knew the neighborhood and more importantly the street
4. Because of #3, I assumed an airport ride (which it was)
5. I'm not stupid enough to ever kick a pitbull in the face
6. If attacked by a pitbull, I'm a pretty big guy who can take care of himself
7. I'm also a smooth talker who can handle many uncomfortable situations
8. I was really curious why he had such a low rating

I'd do it again....... and remember, this pitbull tipped me $5. (see #7)


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Newwber said:


> I don't like pitbulls.......
> 
> Here are the things that worked in my favor to help me decide to pick up this pax:
> 
> ...


A pitbull won't ALWAYS bite back. But, just know that you took a chance.

Pax have low ratings for a reason. Doesn't mean they will ALWAYS bite. But, again...You're rolling the dice for a $6 fare (most times).


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Life is a gamble


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like folks don't read what I've written with the exception of the last sentence....... and make comments from there.....


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

You pick up all the 4.42s you want.. they gotta be 4.6 to get in my car


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually i didnt think 4.42 is a bad rating from 5 being the highest. Gee u guys are tough. I consider 4. Below bad or just a problematic person.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

So how do u rate these people? I think its like this...

4.0 are the no tip people, people trying to fit more than 4 in my car

3.0 people bugging me about listening to their music loud or telling me to shut my radio off when its really low soft , bossy people

2.0 those asking for extra stops and not entering them on the app

1.0 drunk heavy alcohol or smoke smell, filthy luggages, dirty bags


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

I give almost everyone a 5...and most everyone gives me a 5


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Probably why I'm one of the highest rated in Los Angeles...a tough market


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

See


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

My rating is simple. I rate almost everyone a 5* unless there is some issue on the ride.

If they are rude or inconsiderate, make me wait too long without apologizing, don't respect my car, etc, they will be rated a 4 or lower depending on the severity. I don't fault the pax for not tipping. I think they ought to, but because of Ubers big push against tips, I don't blame them for being confused.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Rick koch said:


> I give almost everyone a 5...and most everyone gives me a 5


I give almost everyone a 1 unless they tip(5) or on a high surge long trip(4). And I don't care about my rating.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Click bait title, that wasn't the happy ending I was expecting...


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I first saw 3 digit pax a couple of weeks ago along with a lot of 5 * pax.
I think it's a system glitch when uber reset pax ratings.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Rick koch said:


> See


what kind of car you drive?


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

I would not pick up any fare rating below *4.6!!!!!!*

I will not take a driver with a rating below *4.7!!!!!*

I am perfectly at ease making such *precise rules* as *The Uber Rating System* is considered *fabulous *by the majority of drivers on this site

And the *perfect vehicle* for making such rules (as many of you do)... wouldn't you say? 

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

I never look at rider ratings. I look at surge multiple.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I rarely pay attention to pax ratings and have never not accepted a ping because of it. Most of the time I miss a ping is because they are too far away or I've received a ping on the alternate app and haven't had a change to log off driver mode on that app.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> I rarely pay attention to pax ratings and have never not accepted a ping because of it. Most of the time I miss a ping is because they are too far away or I've received a ping on the alternate app and haven't had a change to log off driver mode on that app.


You'd better if you drive at 2 am.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't usually drive that late. I usually drive from 6p until midnight on Fri and Sat nights.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Stygge said:


> I never look at rider ratings. I look at surge multiple.


High surge, low rating, short trip non tipper.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> what kind of car you drive?


I have a 2007 explorer


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

uberpa said:


> High surge, low rating, short trip non tipper.


Not true I get lots of tips


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Rick koch said:


> Not true I get lots of tips


And high ratings


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

uberpa said:


> High surge, low rating, short trip non tipper.


That's entirely incorrect. Most of my low ratings are from non surge trips. The surge rate keeps the worst clientele away. I like both my airport riders and the drunkards. They go all over town and they tip better than the regular people.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Stygge said:


> That's entirely incorrect. Most of my low ratings are from non surge trips. The surge rate keeps the worst clientele away. I like both my airport riders and the drunkards. They go all over town and they tip better than the regular people.


I meant low rating pax who takes a high surge trip normally is a non tipper with a short trip.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

my bad ratings are mostly some people that I have picked up in the past that have passenger score of under 4.6....so I have learned if they are not a 4.6 or higher they don't get in my car surge or no surge...that may be why I have one of the highest ratings


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Rick koch said:


> And high ratings


Never say no to a pilot while you are on the airplane; Never mess up with people who handle your food.
You guys who care about driver ratings so much have ruined the culture for drivers.


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a 4.6 with 50 rides..uber says I stink but I'm nice to all my riders. maybe I should stop wearing nice clothes and makeup?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't care about ratings, but I do care about doing a good job.

My father instilled in me, no matter what you do, even if you don't like it, do the best job you can do because in the end, that job represents who you are.

I'm doing a customer service job, not because I have to, but because I want to. I'm not out to get rich, but the few extra bucks doesn't hurt. But because I chose to do a customer service job, I'm going to give the best darned customer service I know how. Anything less says something about me and my character. 

I know people are going to hate on me for saying that, but it's true.

If you don't like accepting rides for Uber/Lyft than stop. Find something else you like. Sticking with something you don't like and complaining to anyone who listens isn't going to make the situation any better. It's only going to make you bitter. 

Do Uber and Lyft take advantage of us drivers? Yes.
Do pax take advantage of us drivers? Yes.
But whether that is fair or not, doesn't matter. If you don't like it, don't turn on the app. We all knew what we were getting into when we signed up. If it wasn't what we thought it was, we always have the option to not log on.

Uber and Lyft are using me, but I'm using them as well. An extra couple hundred a week after expenses is fine for me. I have a decent day-time job. This is just icing on the cake. 

end rant.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I don't care about ratings, but I do care about doing a good job.
> 
> My father instilled in me, no matter what you do, even if you don't like it, do the best job you can do because in the end, that job represents who you are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I don't care about ratings, but I do care about doing a good job.
> 
> My father instilled in me, no matter what you do, even if you don't like it, do the best job you can do because in the end, that job represents who you are.
> 
> ...


Now you sound as stupid as your avatar looks. You're just joking, right?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

jonni smith said:


> I have a 4.6 with 50 rides..uber says I stink but I'm nice to all my riders. maybe I should stop wearing nice clothes and makeup?


Just be yourself.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

well I'm in Los Angeles a tough Market....and I have a 4.97 rating after more than 3,400 trips I have been in customer service most of my life I ran a retail store with 70 employees for more than 30 years I understand customer service too.....if you are nice to people and talk to them they will respondI make my customers talk to me I asked him where they're from how long they've been here things like that if they're from another city I've been to 30 or 40 cities in different states and I'll talk about my experiences in those Cities... the whole key to good ratings...is interacting with your customers in a positive manner open doors for them provide them with water gum and candy and don't drive crazy


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Being nice or not depends on the pax. I'm nice when they are nice; Otherwise I'll be more ugly than they are.
I'm making money but not friends on uber.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Being nice or not depends on the pax. I'm nice when they are nice; Otherwise I'll be more ugly than they are.
> I'm making money but not friends on uber.


that is the kind of attitude that gives you crappy ratings


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Careful your iq is starting to show


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Rick koch said:


> that is the kind of attitude that gives you crappy ratings


But if everybody did the same, pax would be still tipping uber drivers like they tip taxi drivers.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Rick koch said:


> Careful your iq is starting to show


Says "my rating, my precious"


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Now you sound as stupid as your avatar looks. You're just joking, right?


As I said haters.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Click bait title, that wasn't the happy ending I was expecting...


I told you in the first line of my first comment


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

jonni smith said:


> maybe I should stop wearing nice clothes and makeup?


I had to read this 3 times before I saw the word "nice"........ funny how my mind works!


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Okay, well I guess we have learned something today. All markets are different.
> 
> In San Francisco, a rating would mean
> 
> ...


I can confirm in Dallas the rider ratings changed from X.X to X.XX in the past month. It was about the same time they rolled out the VIP fakery.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

The ping has very small letters hard to see the exact rating in the dark while driving...it can be dangerous too checking that and keeping eyes on the road. I wish uber had a voice activated system, saying rider pick up location and rating and then u say yes or no than doing all this clicking. Other thing i find crazy is that uber should indicate a pickup that has a very far drive close to 90-2 hrs just in this case as that can be a problem if your are ending your shift or need more gas.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick koch said:


> my bad ratings are mostly some people that I have picked up in the past that have passenger score of under 4.6....so I have learned if they are not a 4.6 or higher they don't get in my car surge or no surge...that may be why I have one of the highest ratings


You're on yo something. I picked up my first pax that had a rating under 4.7. He was a big time flirt...the creeper kind!


----------



## JCHeights (Jan 25, 2016)

On Tuesday night, not a lie, I was pinged consecutively to pick up a 4.34, 4.40, 4.35. It was almost comical. The first one was from IAH (Houston) and he was just an obnoxious college kid, not rude, just kind of WAY too high on himself. Next one was waiting on a corner on a not great street but he was great. He was a chef from Hamilton, Ontario who simply came to Houston on a food safari. Super nice guy, a bit loud but he was a great passenger. I told him about his rating and he just laughed and had no idea why it would be that low. Last one, well...show up at a decent apartment complex and wait. Txt pax and then call, strait to VM. I was pissed since after last trip took me far from home and it was about 12:30 AM and I did not want the dead miles. I was getting ready to leave and I hear someone yell "HEY". I drive over to where I thought I heard it and hear it again. I roll down my window and the pax was with two friends behind the apartment driveway gate and the woman yells to me, "You're gonna have to go open the gate with the code, we can't get out and my phone don't work". I was looking at her the entire time, rolled up my window, said nothing, and just drove off, while they started screaming at me, and cancelled the trip. Got pinged 2 minutes later, shocking, at the same address with a user that was a 5.0...noped on that one of course. 

I credit coming to this board with being a better Uber driver and not putting up with any BS like this based on the stories I have read here.


----------



## UberManX (Apr 18, 2016)

.....Pwr in the cancel button man....definately would have gotten a super low starr on that last ride!


----------



## pedro_pendukot (Apr 17, 2016)

I got a 4.45 ping last night and did not take a chance. The PAX rating was there for a reason. The minimum rating that I accept is 4.6.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

pedro_pendukot said:


> I got a 4.45 ping last night and did not take a chance. The PAX rating was there for a reason. The minimum rating that I accept is 4.6.


Exactly. I always tell people, it's not like a 4.4 is going to be a piece of crap all the time, but why take the risk?

A 4.45 almost always means they aren't tipping and they COULD also be a handful. Whenever I get a 4.9x they're almost ALWAYS super polite and a delight to drive around. They don't always tip, but at least they're friendly.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Rick koch said:


> See


Nice Photoshopping skillzzz


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

JCHeights said:


> On Tuesday night, not a lie, I was pinged consecutively to pick up a 4.34, 4.40, 4.35. It was almost comical. The first one was from IAH (Houston) and he was just an obnoxious college kid, not rude, just kind of WAY too high on himself. Next one was waiting on a corner on a not great street but he was great. He was a chef from Hamilton, Ontario who simply came to Houston on a food safari. Super nice guy, a bit loud but he was a great passenger. I told him about his rating and he just laughed and had no idea why it would be that low. Last one, well...show up at a decent apartment complex and wait. Txt pax and then call, strait to VM. I was pissed since after last trip took me far from home and it was about 12:30 AM and I did not want the dead miles. I was getting ready to leave and I hear someone yell "HEY". I drive over to where I thought I heard it and hear it again. I roll down my window and the pax was with two friends behind the apartment driveway gate and the woman yells to me, "You're gonna have to go open the gate with the code, we can't get out and my phone don't work". I was looking at her the entire time, rolled up my window, said nothing, and just drove off, while they started screaming at me, and cancelled the trip. Got pinged 2 minutes later, shocking, at the same address with a user that was a 5.0...noped on that one of course.
> 
> I credit coming to this board with being a better Uber driver and not putting up with any BS like this based on the stories I have read here.


---> 4.6 is the lowest rider rating that I will pick up <----

Any lower than 4.6 = can take the bus or a crappy taxi cab for $2.50 per mile.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

If a rider asks I tell them then show them how to find their rating using the passenger app.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

I would have told him to just start a new account...... Uber is full of crap with this rating all you do is get a credit card open a new email account


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> A pitbull won't ALWAYS bite back. But, just know that you took a chance.
> 
> Pax have low ratings for a reason. Doesn't mean they will ALWAYS bite. But, again...You're rolling the dice for a $6 fare (most times).


CLEARLY OP knew he took a chance...and clearly it paid off.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> CLEARLY OP knew he took a chance...and clearly it paid off.


85 times you get a bad result
15 times you get a good result

I'd like better chances than that, but I'm a numbers guy. So, yeah...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> 85 times you get a bad result
> 15 times you get a good result
> 
> I'd like better chances than that, but I'm a numbers guy. So, yeah...


And I agree with you on not picking up 'low rated' pax....as does this OP, but he says in the original post it was an 'experiment' of sorts.

Matter of fact: https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-i-took-my-current-rating-from-4-88-to-4-92-in-3-weeks.79935/


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I also believe that as the driver.... I play an active role in skewing the numbers in my favor if I take a risk and pick up a lower rated PAX.

Your average schmuck driver probably wouldn't fair as well with a lower rated PAX compared to my deft skill set


----------

